# 96' Punto - back to.. blue?



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright guys!

Following on from this thread a small meet was arranged to tidy up and restore the paint on my car. The main aim really was to remove all of the white oxidisation and restore it back to a nice shade of blue.

Main process -

Pre-wash with Dodo Crudzilla
Pressure rinsed
Wheels with Wheel Brightener
Tyres/arches with G101
Washed with AMDetails shampoo
Clayed with AMDetails clay and Last Touch/Z6
Rinsed with the hose and then dried with a waterblade.

It was then machined with a combination of 205/203S via DA and Rotary - and what a cracking job it did aswell.

After machining I laid down a thorough coat of Black Hole which was then buffed off revealing a nice surface to lay down some LSP.

LSP wise I used -

Gloss It Finish on a wing/the boot
Zaino Z2 on the passenger's side
Dodo Homebrew on half of the bonnet
CG XXX on the roof and the other half of the bonnet
Autobrite Seal & Protect on the driver's side
T1 on tyres and trim

And the pictures -
































































TFR rinsed off










Andy (amiller) did a great job of washing the car, including my steering wheel....




























And onto the machining - Andy setting the pace with 205



















Epic 50/50



















Another one by Juzza - pictures just wont cut it!



















Andy then de-faced my car :lol:





































Another 50/50










About the most amount of work these 4 did all day :lol:



















Justin getting busy with his car










Coming together now



















Me in my hi-vis :thumb:










Stuff curing?










Epic reflections off of Justins Megane -



















Ethans fiesta -










Justin's Megane -










My favourite pictures from the day -






















































































































Massive thanks to everyone who helped today (and those who turned up - big difference  :lol I'm over the moon with my car. It's a million times different.

Alan :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks loads better mate!!!!! BUT the word EPIC should be banned lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work guys :thumb:
Alan - get a haircut! :lol:

oh, and you mean 'following on from this spam-fest of a thread'....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good mate, well done lads :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alan, thats a massive turnaround there, the cars revived in colour and gloss, very good nick for its age now, very welldone mate.

The word Epic is the way to go for this thread :thumb:, outstanding detail that has blown me away for six, class work their guys.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What address was you at Alan we detailed a car at no 5 on the same street as you seem to have been on lol , great review and fantastic turn around car has doubled in value now and i saw it on the road is the MPG better on the way back up the road with that slick finish of to bed as knacked been such hard work.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Much improved! Was good to see a load turn up to turn it around after the weeks of spam and moaning!

Just needs a new Fiat badge on the front to finish it off?


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stunning work! Love it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

it just needs 'A' fiat badge to finish it off - unfortunately I can't afford to spend £12 on a flimsy piece of plastic just now! :lol:

aye Derek I seen you heading back towards Turra but wasn't quick enough to wave :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> it just needs 'A' fiat badge to finish it off - unfortunately I can't afford to spend £12 on a flimsy piece of plastic just now! :lol:
> 
> aye Derek I seen you heading back towards Turra but wasn't quick enough to wave :thumb:


Forgot to fuel up so had to go back in to Turra car looked good on the road autotrader Monday?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nope, college Monday, outshining the car park


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy, good job.


----------



## Rotrax (Nov 8, 2011)

Was a good day car looks really good now Alan, enjoy :thumb:

Nice pics

JB


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> nice work guys :thumb:
> Alan - get a haircut! :lol:
> 
> oh, and you mean 'following on from this spam-fest of a thread'....


spam fest is about right kev HAHA..

cars looking better... hope andy wasn't showing off that bargain bin flex of his again..
he claims he didn't get a festool because its blue.. then he covers his red machine in blue tape...
terrible liar andy...
short arms deep pockets AGAIN lol..


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great turnaround guys, sorry I missed most of the fun!

You must be able to get it up to, I dunno, 40mph now that it's so slick? 

T1 looks great, be interesting to see the durability :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Great little turn around guys. 

Sorry I could not attend Alan. 

Al


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking a bit dapper there!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cotter said:


> Great turnaround guys, sorry I missed most of the fun!
> 
> You must be able to get it up to, I dunno, 40mph now that it's so slick?
> 
> T1 looks great, be interesting to see the durability :thumb:


durability is what we do stuart.. you know that


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking much better Alan just laughing at some of the tags....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nick.s said:


> Looking a bit dapper there!


or is that a bit Dappy? :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well Criag if it can last well on the coast road to alan's college then it will last better down south still, any tips for application?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

great turnaround,like the 50/50's


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> durability is what we do stuart.. you know that


So the stories of you not lasting long.... Oh sorry, wrong tangent..... Lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just make sure the tyres or trim are really clean..
helps if they are fully dry for it to absorb better. (i use a hot air dryer on the tyres before dressing with any product, not just T1)

i use a tri foam applicator to apply it, nice and simple. wipe it on, 
add a second coat for more lustre after the first has dried (10-30 minutes depending on weather usually)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cotter said:


> So the stories of you not lasting long.... Oh sorry, wrong tangent..... Lol


you said you wouldn't tell anyone about that stuart!!! 
we had something special... but me and you are OVER! :lol:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking good Alan, 

Shame I missed today but looks like you landed lucky with the weather as well


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks great wee Alan, a credit to all you lads! :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheers for the comments everyone - over the moon with the finish :thumb:

New number plates and new badges on the cards - spraying my wiper arms tomorrow.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great results there :thumb::thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks khalid


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

Perfect results.... regards from Serbia!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Cheers for the comments everyone - over the moon with the finish :thumb:
> 
> New number plates and new badges on the cards - spraying my wiper arms tomorrow.


Glad to see our moaning about the numbers plates worked


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

:argie:


CraigQQ said:


> you said you wouldn't tell anyone about that stuart!!!
> we had something special... but me and you are OVER! :lol:


We were over when you flitted, long distance was never going to work


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

did about 25 miles coming home then a heap of running about for the family, racked up 50 miles tonight, been to the jetwash for a warm high pressure rinse 

T1 is beading incredibly, infact the whole car is


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jet wash already that must be a DW record


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

yep.. good thing is though it rinsed 99.9% clean. some good water run-off on the glass on the drive home too. and that's without any sealant - need to acquire myself some G1


----------



## mrlesa110 (Jun 25, 2011)

what a great idea to rope all your mates in. the punto looks super du pa.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well Alan i have just bought a Das 6 Pro CYC have them on today under £100 so could not go wrong as i had money from Christmas to buy one will have to get a selection of pads next month ready to tackle the bm


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Derek I was JUST about to pm you the link to CYC about the da, great minds think alike :lol:

mrlesa all the guys off here are top notch and willing to lend a hand, tbh I wouldn't have been able to do it in a day myself without some banter and bacon rolls.. i don't really enjoying detailing myself to be honest :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

mrlesa110 said:


> what a great idea to rope all your mates in. the punto looks super du pa.


Well that post may have broken the trade description act LOL many people their that did not mean we were all working on the car , but hey it looked great in the end.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I say! Tip top job ol chap.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Cracking job. Loving the megane more though.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah.. so do I.. he didn't fancy a swap though, can't see why 

More pictures here.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Good work.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> yeah.. so do I.. he didn't fancy a swap though, can't see why
> 
> More pictures here.


Really? Thats beyond me! :lol:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Allan did you see any diference between gloss it finish side and zaino z2 ?i would like to know the comparison between them in durability


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

No difference looks wise on any panels, will keep you updated on durability tho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great work there, love the Health and safety gear:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Warmest jacket I've ever owned! Cheers


----------

